# String length for PSE Kingfisher?



## bluedawg (Oct 4, 2005)

there are two ways to figure this out, 1 is to measure from the cuts that hold the string on the bow, measuring on the inside of the bow, and subtract 3 inches, or visit the pse web site.


----------

